#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  Another Scam! When will the Congerss Govenment stop?

## KrazyKanika

Another Scam involving Robert Vadra and DLF has surfaced in the past few days!  And the government instead of promising some action, is giving a clean chit to Vadra. Only because he is the son-in-law of Sonia Gandhi. It's the limit now!! First, it's the government who's involved in the scam and now, they've started  protecting other people involved in the scams too! I guess it's time that this government is shown the door! 





  Similar Threads: One stop Mechanical study material Speak Asia - Fraud Scam or REAL?? All Answers here...

----------


## Abhinav2

*Maybe this is the final nail in the coffin for this government. There has been a series of scams associated with the present UPA government  and they don't even want to give an explanation when they are asked about it. It's time for a change i guess!*

----------


## Rahul.sharma2267

*On one hand, the government wasn't to improve the economy and introduces such strong reforms, while on the other hand, some people indulge in such scams and the government is hesitant to take action against them. What message will it send out to the people in this country?*

----------

